# Camaron Cove - Indian Rocks Beach



## codon (Jul 1, 2015)

Do they have beach chairs and umbrellas for use or rent?


----------



## BevL (Jul 1, 2015)

We were there about five years ago.  As I recall, they had chairs, etc., that had been left by others, but no formal rental program.  At least I know we didn't rent anything.

It's kind of a small mom and pop type timeshare, for lack of a better word.  Decent, right on the beach, we had a great view but not much in the way of resort-type amenities.  Really large units.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 1, 2015)

BevL,
Do you remember if the pool is heated in the winter?


----------



## codon (Jul 10, 2015)

*Wifi*

Do they have free wifi in the units?


----------



## Bigbird130 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Wi-Fi*

I stayed there a couple of yes ago and it was free


----------



## BevL (Jul 12, 2015)

codon said:


> Do they have free wifi in the units?



Wifi was a bit patchy when we were there.  We didn't get it all over the unit but it is free.

And as I recall, the pool must have been heated.  We were there in January, and it was quite cool but I remember a friend of ours swam every morning which he wouldn't do in an unheated pool.


----------



## andex (Jul 13, 2015)

they are really strict on the cleaning. everybody pulls out on the same day.We had cleaned up, put out trashed, put blankets and towel in bathtub ect. I got a call saying I was going to get charged because my unit was unacceptable. we happened to be in the parking lot so went back up.  they found potato chips under the couch, stove spilled over and left silver plate under the element unclean. and I was told I should have vacuumed before leaving. 10 am check out with 2 kids can be tricky. make sure you leave it like you got it.


----------



## BevL (Jul 13, 2015)

andex said:


> they are really strict on the cleaning. everybody pulls out on the same day.We had cleaned up, put out trashed, put blankets and towel in bathtub ect. I got a call saying I was going to get charged because my unit was unacceptable. we happened to be in the parking lot so went back up.  they found potato chips under the couch, stove spilled over and left silver plate under the element unclean. and I was told I should have vacuumed before leaving. 10 am check out with 2 kids can be tricky. make sure you leave it like you got it.



We didn't have that experience, again, we were there a few years ago.  We stripped the beds, made sure everything was tidy but taking the burners out of the stove to clean underneath?  That's ridiculous.  We were six adults in the unit, and had vacuumed the living room through the week just as we would at home but didn't do it when we were leaving.

Sounds like someone was having a bad day.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2015)

We stayed there twice, both times several years ago. I've never vacuumed a unit before leaving  unless we really made a mess and would object to being ask to. For one thing, we often leave very early in the morning and it would be annoying for the guests below us.

We are relatively tidy and follow any directions for linens and trash, but that seems a little ridiculous.

Sheila


----------



## judyjht (Aug 4, 2015)

We stayed there for 2 weeks the last two years and love it there.  The beach is great and the location, as far as restaurants go is wonderful.  Great walking beach.  No program fore chairs.  I did see some in the garage under the building but did not want to take one cause I didn't know who it belonged too.  I suppose I could have asked at the desk but did not.  They said the wifi was spotty but I had no problem.  I bring my laptop to keep up with work but had no issues.  Don't know about a heated pool in the winter.


----------

